# Eq pedals to tame high end fizz in a live rig worth it?



## KieranSasse (Mar 3, 2014)

Does anyone do this and would it be beneficial to the sound? Im talking about using a 10 band eq in a high gain amps effects loop to tame some of the high end fizz that they tend to have. I just don't know if would effect how well the guitars would cut through in a live mix.


----------



## Lokasenna (Mar 3, 2014)

I doubt the fizz is very noticeable in a live situation. However, if that's you want to do, I'd try individually cranking up the bands until you find one or two where the fizz is sitting. Then turn those two down a bit and nudge the other high bands up a bit to compensate. It'll alter your tone a bit, but you'll have more of the non-fizzy highs and less of the fizz.


----------



## Quitty (Mar 3, 2014)

I wouldn't.

First off, high end fizz is likely something much more specific than what a graphic EQ can handle. A parametric EQ might work (Artec has a good one).
Second, more often than not you will misinterpret where the fizz is coming from - especially with guitar speakers - so you'll cut some high frequencies, drown out in the band and the sound will remain fizzy.

The best solution is usually a different speaker.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 9, 2014)

A good amount of high end fizz you hear by yourself will get lost in the cymbals and vocals anyway, so I've never worried much about cutting it out


----------



## Alphanumeric (Mar 9, 2014)

A few things that would effect the amount of fizz apart from set up.

1. Mic position on the cab. Try stop the FOH guy sticking the mic right on center like they all do which is just fizz city with a 57.

2. Turn treble down, and presence up if if takes away the attack.

3. Someone mentioned cymbals eating it up. Most gigs I've seen they OH are turned down waaaay below the kick/snare. Unless you spot mic the cymbals as boo did a few years back.

Other than that. EQ pedal would be useful. Pretty much a low pass at 8khz (nothing above that at all is useful live). I remember reading on Misha's ask fm they LP at 5khz


----------



## Tysonimmortal (Mar 10, 2014)

yes, but the EQ will be different depending on the head you are using. It was a must-have for my Marshall DSL.


----------

